

Stop the Cyborgs: Privacy 'impossible' with Google Glass warn campaigners - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21937145

======
fr93274
Google should add a feature to there glasses, if it isn't already there,
facial recognition. If it's not a face you have seen many times or approved,
then blur the area of said face. Yes I know this idea isn't perfect but it
might work? Thoughts?

